# Kindle stand- really nice



## PDA1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I found this stand for my Kindle and thought I'd let you know about it- it's pretty simple and nice- http://www.eBookRing.net


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Now THIS makes sense... and only $5 including shipping. (I don't need a stand, but if I did, this would work great!)


----------



## PDA1 (Mar 9, 2012)

The eBook Ring is really great- I love it! 

It's really makes for a stable stand for my Kindle in it and allows for easy use of the buttons including the "5 way".


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

That's a no-brainer! I think DH can make me one. We've even got 3" PVC pipe in the garage.


----------



## VannaSmythe (Feb 28, 2012)

Simple, yet very effective   If I was in the market for a kindle stand, this is exactly what I'd get.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just ordered 2 of these.  Thanks for the info!  Between 2 Kindles and 2 iPads in our household, they will definitely get some use.  Besides, for $5, it's pretty low risk.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this - I just bought two of them.  I haven't been able to find a nice leather stand cover for my Touch. I'm lusting after an Oberon, but wanted something that would stand.  Now, I can get the Oberon sleeve I wanted, and use this stand.  Happy Birthday to me!!


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone know who has this stand whether it would work for a K3 in an Amazon cover?  I would think the cover would make it too wide.  When we go out to eat my wife props her kindle on her purse but this would work better if her K3 would fit.

John


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't believe these stands will work with cases.  I had to remove the case on my KTouch to use it.  I really like the stand and ordered another one for my iPad.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Will it work with the K3? Just the K3, without the cover?


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, my mom has the K3 and it worked fine when she tried it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

so, DH has been super busy, and I decided to just go buy one... but, the link to the website is down.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I used my eBook Ring this weekend while I was on an airplane and it was great!  I set the ring and my KTouch on the food tray directly in front of me and read hands free for hours.  The reading angle was good and the KTouch felt sturdy in the stand as I touched it to change pages.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sometimes the simplest of ideas are the best, bought one, dont know if i will use it, but they arnt exactly expensive, so nice to have i guess!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Why did he post "I just found this stand" when his siggy line says he is the maker of it?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> so, DH has been super busy, and I decided to just go buy one... but, the link to the website is down.


Link is now back up and showing different sizes of ereaders.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I ordered a stand for my new iPad 3 since I need something small when I travel on planes. He is sending me two different sizes for the price of one and has asked me to report back to him what I think of the two sizes. I should be receiving them in a day or so. They won't be replacing my CoylCushion but when traveling on a plane, they will slip easily into my bag and help support my iPad 3 by sitting on the pull down tray.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks nice, but my flip-top cover provides 2 different heights for easel-style reading. I do like to read it naked but if I do, it's because I'm holding it and it's lighter.

And I usually only use the easel props when out somewhere...which means carrying that disk around separately. I like having mine incorped into my cover.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> I ordered a stand for my new iPad 3 since I need something small when I travel on planes. He is sending me two different sizes for the price of one and has asked me to report back to him what I think of the two sizes. I should be receiving them in a day or so. They won't be replacing my CoylCushion but when traveling on a plane, they will slip easily into my bag and help support my iPad 3 by sitting on the pull down tray.


I received my two stands and was very pleased. The smaller stand fits my Kindle perfectly and the larger one fits my new iPad 3 perfectly. The angle is just right for using my iPad 3 at my desk or table. Here is his new web site for the iPad circle ring. http://www.ipadring.net/


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Codetoad (Jan 19, 2011)

I contacted him and he was able to make me a custom stand for my kindle Touch with lighted cover.  Very nice.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Codetoad said:


> I contacted him and he was able to make me a custom stand for my kindle Touch with lighted cover. Very nice.


This is what I like to hear!


----------



## Topper (May 12, 2012)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Sometimes the simplest of ideas are the best, bought one, dont know if i will use it, but they arnt exactly expensive, so nice to have i guess!


I bought one too -- and am using it. Simple, usefull and cheap


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought one for my kindle Touch with lighted cover as well and I love it. It works perfectly and easy to transport if needed.


----------

